

Show HN: A video training course for the Meteor JavaScript framework - dturnbull
http://meteortips.com/screencasts

======
dturnbull
Previously, I shared the free, online book I wrote about Meteor —
[http://meteortips.com/book/](http://meteortips.com/book/) — and this course
is based on that book. Same scope, but it's much easier to demonstrate certain
ideas through video.

Further video previews of the course are available on Udemy:
[http://udemy.com/meteorjs](http://udemy.com/meteorjs)

(Obviously though, I'm not a designer — nor do I have experience in writing
sales copy — so the page itself needs a lot of work.)

~~~
sgdesign
Shouldn't you put the course's price somewhere on that page? Otherwise people
might be hesitant to actually click "buy the course".

~~~
1qaz2wsx3edc
I produced a 46 minute dive into on Meteor for beginners, it's a couple months
old now, but most of the content is still relative. I talk about many of the
same areas. It's free:
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLWOwgptSFZ6SyW3D4KsuA...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLWOwgptSFZ6SyW3D4KsuAbDrTWWz0Hqa2)

